# Suggestion for a Triple-Head Setup with AMD/ATI or Nvidia?

## norg

I want to replace my two 19" LCD displays with three 24" LCD displays. Dual-Head is no problem with my Nvidia GTX260 and Twinview but i want three displays so i have one in the middle and no border from two. I found out that AMD/ATI cards have eyefinity support under windows so you can use up to six LCDs. But i couldn't find any information about the linux support, just read that it will be released someday.

Is there anyone who has a Triple-Head Setup and can suggest me something? I would like to avoid getting a second card just to get the third monitor running, i heard this is an possible workaround.

----------

## jordanwb

From what I've read on phoronix.com there is a lot of code in the 2.6.36 kernel written by AMD for the 5000 series graphic cards. It may be something to look into. I'm currently looking into replacing my GT220 with a HD5450

----------

## chithanh

Both the open source radeon and proprietary fglrx driver support triple-head setups on HD5000 cards. 2D and 3D acceleration code has been added to the open source drivers very recently.

Note that due to hardware limitations, one of the three monitors needs to be connected via DisplayPort (natively or using an active adapter).

----------

## norg

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Both the open source radeon and proprietary fglrx driver support triple-head setups on HD5000 cards. 2D and 3D acceleration code has been added to the open source drivers very recently.

 

Do you have more information about this? I followed the changelog of fglrx but never seen the eyefinity support.

But this sounds great, i hope this is true  :Smile: 

Although i liked the nvidia binary drivers more, but maybe AMD/ATI has improved their drivers.

Using Displayport is no problem, i want to buy three HP ZR24W

----------

## chithanh

 *http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/catalyst_107_release_notes.pdf wrote:*   

> ATI Eyefinity support
> 
> ATI Catalyst™ 10.7 delivers support for ATI Eyefinity technology under all
> 
> supported Linux distributions

 

----------

## norg

Ah great thanks. Any informations about the opensource driver, too?

And anyone already using a TripleHead setup who can tell me something about his experience?

----------

## jordanwb

This is the phoronix article I saw: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_evergreen_3d&num=1 I'm currently looking into getting a 5450 in the next few months.

----------

